# Missed period following IVF



## lightofhope (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies, i had my 2nd IVF cycle beginning of Nov which unfortunately failed but as with the first i managed to get two good quality embryos transferred using my own eggs which isn't bad for a 46yr old!. However, i haven't had AF since, and this is really unusual for me because up until now my periods have always been regular at day 26-28.  Has anybody had the same thing happen following an IVF cycle? If so, have you managed to go on and have another cycle - possibly successful Im just a bit worried that the menopause has set in and my chances are over!! many thanks xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear lightofhope

Sorry to hear about your BFN.    I found after my two BFNs that it took a while (a couple of months) for my cycle to settle down again even though my cycle was normally very regular.  I think that the the IVF drugs can knock your system out of kilter for a while.  However, as you will see from my profile, I went on to have to have two BFPs with my own eggs (one from my third fresh cycle and then one from a FET).  Hang on in there - and good luck with your next cycle.    

Ellie


----------



## kyja (Sep 16, 2010)

It has happened to me & is happening now. Damn AF is 2 days late following failed ET. Bled 10 days after EC and then nothing. I turn 40 in3.6 weeks and as I am funded time is running out. I am supposed to be on an ICSI cycle now & cant until AF. Driving me crazy. When will she come. Grrrrr!


----------

